# What to price this for plowing and salting



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

What would you charge for this office building? They want a per push and per salt price. Looks like it measures to 1.2 acres. Trying to see if my pricing lines up.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Tell us your prices first and the equipment to be used. Thats how it goes normally if you want an answer.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The property might be 1.2 acres with grass and building but not the parking.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

I estimated I would be using 800 pounds of salt for the lot. So I came in around $195 per salt application. For plowing, I came in at $145 per push plus $55 for shoveling front sidewalk only.

Using a 06 Dodge 2500 with Western wideout and Western 2500 salt spreader.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Mr.Markus;2066510 said:


> The property might be 1.2 acres with grass and building but not the parking.


I agree, I don't think it can be that big unless it includes the building and some of the grass.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr.Markus;2066510 said:


> The property might be 1.2 acres with grass and building but not the parking.


Glad you caught that, I must of jacked something up on Findlotsize.com My new measurement for the lot is .632 acres. So would $120 be more in the ballpark for salting?


----------



## RandallJ (Nov 25, 2015)

about the size of my paved lot 17000-20000sq ft and that is about what they were charging me..
Setback on the building from the street should be right around 150' for some kind of size reference


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

$400 per push with salt and walks on that lot??? That's extremely high around here.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

Freshwater;2066527 said:


> $400 per push with salt and walks on that lot??? That's extremely high around here.


I revised the salt quote to $120.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

To be clear I am not a fan of breaking out the walks and lots separately, it invites your customer to "save" by getting someone else to do the manual work.... As much as I hate the walk work, I hate it more when I don't have control of it and it ends up in spaces I cleared causing me more work/money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nicktw25;2066467 said:


> What would you charge for this office building? They want a per push and per salt price. Looks like it measures to 1.2 acres. Trying to see if my pricing lines up.


Join Date: Dec 2012
*Location: Woods*
Posts: 27

A cord of seasoned hardwood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nicktw25;2066516 said:


> I estimated I would be using 800 pounds of salt for the lot. So I came in around $195 per salt application. For plowing, I came in at $145 per push plus $55 for shoveling front sidewalk only.
> 
> Using a 06 Dodge 2500 with Western wideout and Western 2500 salt spreader.


That's a 15 minute plow job on a 1-4" snowfall.

Good for you if you can get between $500-600 per hour.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2066544 said:


> That's a 15 minute plow job on a 1-4" snowfall.
> 
> Good for you if you can get between $500-600 per hour.


Not sure if you read that I miss-measured the lot. Took the salt price down to $120. And I was charging an hour minimum for the plowing. Will it take an hour to complete? Of course not. Am I in the wrong for trying to be on the safe side?

Also, I'm located in Indiana if it's bothering you that much. Thanks for the help Mark!


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding help*

Take the guesswork out of your bidding. PUT OUR 36 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE TO WORK FOR YOU!

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package $129.95
AND INCLUDES:
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials both liquid and granular per 1,000 sq.ft., per acre, and lane mile.
#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of over 30 templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and you can customize them to your business.
#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.
Check it out at www.profitsareus.com home page and click on the snow link. IT'S AN INSTANT DOWNLOAD.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nicktw25;2066552 said:


> Not sure if you read that I miss-measured the lot. Took the salt price down to $120. And I was charging an hour minimum for the plowing. Will it take an hour to complete? Of course not. Am I in the wrong for trying to be on the safe side?
> 
> Also, I'm located in Indiana if it's bothering you that much. Thanks for the help Mark!


It doesn't bother me, but giving a location is extremely helpful. Prices in Jersey are probably close to 10x what they are in Erie. So it makes a difference.

If you can get an hour minimum, good for you. Not happening in my world.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just off the top of my head I was thinking $100 to plow lot and $80 to salt. The walk looks like it will be buried with street snow every time the municipals blow through plowing the streets. Tough call on that, but for me I would charge $100. The walk will be a PITA.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

15 minute plow? I know you're good but I think you might be being a little optimistic. 


I was thinking 275-300 for everything. Plow salt shovel. And most of these people are from Michigan, I think they have the cheapest plowing prices in the nation, with buffalo area being pretty close.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't have to do the walk along the road way, just along the front of the building. I was thinking 15 minutes was a little quick as well... I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

My prices would be 
$150 2-4"
$200 4-6"
$275 6-8" 
$350 8+ 

$215 for salt 
$55 bucks to drive my Walker across the walks 

One thing that wasn't stated that is important to me on this building is the loading bays. Do they need to be back dragged ? I know from experience those drift in good and can take longer to do than the whole lot.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe that's not a dock. Just looked at the picture again


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

BRL1;2066778 said:


> Maybe that's not a dock. Just looked at the picture again


No loading docks... Just flat ground all the way around. This thread has pricing all over the place! I'm comfortable keeping the plowing at $145, sidewalks at $55 and salting at $120. Going to go look at it in person one more time tomorrow.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I thinks that's good. Not sure how bad you need it but if you can survive without it then that would be ideal. You are def on the high end but if you get it that's great, if not then ohwell. It won't make or break you. My prices were only around 30 below yours. Those are per push right? 


Another thing that will help greatly, where are you from? Don't worry, none of us will steal your lot


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

nicktw25;2066797 said:


> No loading docks... Just flat ground all the way around. This thread has pricing all over the place! I'm comfortable keeping the plowing at $145, sidewalks at $55 and salting at $120. Going to go look at it in person one more time tomorrow.


My theory on everything is if you want/need it bid like you need it but it better make you money and be close to your route. On everything else bid it like you don't need it. Because if you get it and didn't really care if you got it then you are going to make a lot of money.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Per push with salt and walks. $275 
That would be on the high end here. But I bid high, because if it is low I do not want it. 
Someone else here would do a poor job and bid it at $150.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like a dollar general...
We would do a first class job at $100 including salt.
per push 2" trigger.( and that is on the high side)
.6ac should Take all of 30minutes if you are a competent operator.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like a dollar general...
We would do a first class job at $130 including salt. sidewalk, per push 2" trigger.( and that is on the high side)
.6ac should Take all of 30minutes if you are a competent operator.


----------



## navyman (Dec 1, 2013)

Jguck25;2066743 said:


> 15 minute plow? I know you're good but I think you might be being a little optimistic.
> 
> I was thinking 275-300 for everything. Plow salt shovel. And most of these people are from Michigan, I think they have the cheapest plowing prices in the nation, with buffalo area being pretty close.


And GR is the lowball capital of Michigan!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

nicktw25;2066797 said:


> No loading docks... Just flat ground all the way around. This thread has pricing all over the place! I'm comfortable keeping the plowing at $145, sidewalks at $55 and salting at $120. Going to go look at it in person one more time tomorrow.


$220.00, I wish you the best but I think somebody will come in lower,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

navyman;2077646 said:


> And GR is the lowball capital of Michigan!


You don't have a clue.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

FredG;2077661 said:


> $220.00, I wish you the best but I think somebody will come in lower,


That's $320 all together. Your about $200 high for my area. $75 salt, $50 plow 1-4". So $125 per with salt and all walks. That's a 20 min job.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Freshwater;2077825 said:


> That's $320 all together. Your about $200 high for my area. $75 salt, $50 plow 1-4". So $125 per with salt and all walks. That's a 20 min job.


My Bad


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Nick,,,,,charge what feel's right for you,,,,, dont get out for 50$ .


----------

